# Hadron 220 mod with Squonk adapter.



## KZOR (17/6/20)

*If you know the Hadron Mod and 35mm Ragnar RDTA by Steam Crave **and was interested to know how the Squonk adapter looks like that fits on the back then wonder no more.




Reviews will be done this weekend.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silo (17/6/20)

Oh man that looks so nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/20)

It looks sophisticated. Looking forward to the review @KZOR !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/6/20)

Oh my sack. I don't normally have vape envy, but shit that RDTA is about the hottest thing I've ever seen (including Alexander Skarsgards abs). Does it come in black? And how many millions does it cost?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (17/6/20)

This has the YiHi Chip that incorporates the ESS Driver technology which i absolutely love, a device review:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/yihi-sxmini-sx-auto.t64725/

With the backpack on it basically turns the Hadron into an X Class!
This is a device that if i don't get sent to review in the next couple of months i am very likely to buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (17/6/20)

Yoh, looks kliphardt oom! Awaiting your expertise on the functionality

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (18/6/20)

Timwis said:


> This has the YiHi Chip that incorporates the ESS Driver technology



Uses the YiHi SX480 Chipset without ESS because the squonk works by pumping 0.4ml of juice per press of a button. As i understand it the squonk backpack is to be utilized with the mesh deck and is not intended for other types of decks. But that being said it is a stylish system that functions great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

KZOR said:


> Uses the YiHi SX480 Chipset without ESS because the squonk works by pumping 0.4ml of juice per press of a button. As i understand it the squonk backpack is to be utilized with the mesh deck and is not intended for other types of decks. But that being said it is a stylish system that functions great.


I wonder if that's the chipset used in the SX Nano which is supposed to be a simplified version of the Auto squonk, would make sense would be easier to implement with other devices even if the amount of liquid being delivered to the RDA can't be so well micro managed .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/6/20)

KZOR said:


> *If you know the Hadron Mod and 35mm Ragnar RDTA by Steam Crave and was interested to know how the Squonk adapter looks like that fits on the back then wonder no more.
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews will be done this weekend.*


This intrigued me as a all day desk device. @KZOR is it available locally anywhere?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

Jeepers, so the Ragnar holds 18ml and the backpack another 16.... NDZ will have a heart attack.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Jeepers, so the Ragnar holds 18ml and the backpack another 16.... NDZ will have a heart attack.


But who can I send my credit card details to for it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/6/20)

Christos said:


> But who can I send my credit card details to for it


I've hunted the internet can't find it locally so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

Christos said:


> But who can I send my credit card details to for it


I could only find it on Fasttech, who oddly pair it with the Glaz RTA... that is not squonkable. $91.00, but then you need to add the $40.00 for DHL, another $50 for the Ragnar and by then I have lost interest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Jeepers, so the Ragnar holds 18ml and the backpack another 16.... NDZ will have a heart attack.



We can but hope.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Christos said:


> This intrigued me as a all day desk device. @KZOR is it available locally anywhere?



But who can I send my credit card details to for it 
As long as you don't send them to "HufflePuff"!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

By directly from Steam Crave, my Titan tank arrived last week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> By directly from Steam Crave, my Titan tank arrived last week...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link? Their site doesn’t look like it can do sales.


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Christos said:


> Link? Their site doesn’t look like it can do sales.



You have to go to Steamcrave.com and click on shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> By directly from Steam Crave, my Titan tank arrived last week...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it arrives you just need to find a petrol station that does e-liquid on one of their pumps!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Timwis said:


> When it arrives you just need to find a petrol station that does e-liquid on one of their pumps!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

I’m now looking for a mod to put this juggernaut on, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

So it's the mod you already have the tank lol, and that's just in 18ml mode unless i'm wrong with a top capacity of 28ml?


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> I’m now looking for a mod to put this juggernaut on,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What wattage you run it at?


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Yeah, still need a nice mod, wanted the Titan pwm, but hunted all over, and it’s discontinued, but the new Titan pwm mod to be released in July, is what I may get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Timwis said:


> What wattage you run it at?



Currently on 80watts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> Currently on 80watts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what's the diameter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Diameter of the tank or coils 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> Diameter of the tank or coils
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

41mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (19/6/20)

Christos said:


> Link? Their site doesn’t look like it can do sales.


https://shop.steamcrave.com/hadron220promotion_p1013.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

No the juggernaut you are looking for a device for, what diameter and what wattage do you vape it at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

For me personally I’m looking for a perfect square, I was considering the hadron and this special, and if the new Titan isn’t what I expect will probably get the hadron bundle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Timwis said:


> No the juggernaut you are looking for a device for, what diameter and what wattage do you vape it at?



Sorry not following your question, the coils I have in a claptons,3.5mm 0.37ohms and started at 45w and now on 80w, this mod I have howsit to 200w, I’m looking for the square box mod like a hog or Titan pwm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (19/6/20)

Timwis said:


> No the juggernaut you are looking for a device for, what diameter and what wattage do you vape it at?


Hahaha @Timwis i think he is referring to his TITAN tank as a 'Juggernaut' because of it's size and not referring to a QP designs jug, which i think you're referring to?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Hahaha @Timwis i think he is referring to his TITAN tank as a 'Juggernaut' because of it's size and not referring to a QP designs jug, which i think you're referring to?



Yeah sorry for the confusion was referring to my tank being a juggernaut in relation to my mods size, hehehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

Jengz said:


> Hahaha @Timwis i think he is referring to his TITAN tank as a 'Juggernaut' because of it's size and not referring to a QP designs jug, which i think you're referring to?


Ahh, got you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

But I have som 18k juice in it and it’s tasting lovely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> I’m now looking for a mod to put this juggernaut on,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks fire on the Odin 200, or 250C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/20)

Mr_Armani777 said:


> Yeah sorry for the confusion was referring to my tank being a juggernaut in relation to my mods size, hehehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are not afraid of the Mech angle.. have you seen the new Hammer of God V2? 4x21700

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

So I was almost going to pull the trigger on a suicide HOG, but what scares me is that it’s not a variable, and I rather have something that has more safety packaged into it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> If you are not afraid of the Mech angle.. have you seen the new Hammer of God V2? 4x21700


I would be sh***ing my pants using that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr_Armani777 (19/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I would be sh***ing my pants using that!



Yeah exactly, the Odin looks nice but I want the shape of the pwm Titan and HOG, and obviously VW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (19/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> If you are not afraid of the Mech angle.. have you seen the new Hammer of God V2? 4x21700



Dear god. Lower-yield nuclear devices exist.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (19/6/20)

DavyH said:


> Dear god. Lower-yield nuclear devices exist.


Called "The Hammer Of God" because you could be visiting him much earlier than planned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (20/6/20)

Oh my word - this looks very interesting

I dont understand this fully - but when I hear backpack and lots of juice - I pay attention.

@KZOR - am looking forward to finding out more about this 

@Christos - please let me know if you manage to figure this out.

If I can vape at the desk without a pitstop for longer then I am keen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (20/6/20)

Silver said:


> Oh my word - this looks very interesting
> 
> I dont understand this fully - but when I hear backpack and lots of juice - I pay attention.
> 
> ...


So, dual 18650 or 21700 mod which means at least 25 ml of juice on one charge at about 0.3 ohms.
The backup squonk mechanism or the reservoir holds 16ml additional juice and the tank holds 18ml. (I think it holds more and the 18ml is in short and stubby mode)

Seems like a winner except there are 2 issues I see at the moment.
1. The kit that is sold is either the mod with a non squonk-able atty or the mod with the reservoir. So getting the mod with the reservoir kit is the solution.
2. The reservoir only seems to be compatible with the ragnar rdta so if I don’t like it, I’m stuck with a huge capacity reservoir I don’t need and a mod that I can’t squonk with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (20/6/20)

Christos said:


> The reservoir only seems to be compatible with the ragnar rdta



Nope ..... will be compatible with all squonkable atty's but if you want to use the Ragnar RDTA then you can only do so with the mesh deck. Review will be up later today.
@Christos ...... even though the Hadron was released last year i have not seen anyone stock it locally. The backpack and Ragnar RDTA will defo not be in SA yet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (20/6/20)

KZOR said:


> Nope ..... will be compatible with all squonkable atty's but if you want to use the Ragnar RDTA then you can only do so with the mesh deck. Review will be up later today.
> @Christos ...... even though the Hadron was released last year i have not seen anyone stock it locally. The backpack and Ragnar RDTA will defo not be in SA yet.


Thank you! I have fomo again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (20/6/20)

Christos said:


> So, dual 18650 or 21700 mod which means at least 25 ml of juice on one charge at about 0.3 ohms.
> The backup squonk mechanism or the reservoir holds 16ml additional juice and the tank holds 18ml. (I think it holds more and the 18ml is in short and stubby mode)
> 
> Seems like a winner except there are 2 issues I see at the moment.
> ...


My bad again.

the kit is the mod, backpack and glaz rta. (120usd)
The mod alone is 110usd and the backpack 25usd and the Ragnar 60usd and the mesh deck 15usd.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/20)

Thanks @Christos 

Looking forward to seeing more about this

I think I need a mod that takes a standard 30ml bottle and 4 18650 or 21700 batts, then I can squonk for days on MTL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (20/6/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more about this
> 
> I think I need a mod that takes a standard 30ml bottle and 4 18650 or 21700 batts, then I can squonk for days on MTL


I agree. Refill and rewick every 1.5 or 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

